# Advance prep meal ideas



## ams_sxi (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking for some advance prep meal ideas and recipes.

I work long hours so can make the food on a sunday for the whole week.

Been making nandos marinade and BBQ Chicken on the george foreman with veg but getting a bit bored of that.

Just wanted to see what you guys are making..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Chili and rice

Chicken and egg fried rice

Tuna pasta salad

Mince and potatoes

Spag bol

Just some that I make a lot. Chicken cooked in the oven with chili, paprika and garlic with rice and sweet chilli sauce today.


----------

